# Two new mice......(i have no will power!) Pics



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Went to get two new exo tanks today...and spotted these two cuties!! Both does

Broken black tan:

















Broken Agouti:

















Haven't come up with names yet. But i think they're well cute. xxx


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

the broken agouti has a lovely tail very pretty


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeah they're both very pretty girls indeed. With the broken black tan, i just fell in love with that cute white face and the big ears lol xx


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

how do you get em to stay still mine wont behave themselves


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

surprisingly.....even though they were from a pet shop, they were rather tame! a lot of patience and lots of shots to get the non blurry pics too. xx


----------



## Bryana (Nov 30, 2009)

D'awwww<3 I love broken agoutis


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

I'll be breeding both of them to one from a previous litter, he's a very pretty broken agouti. I did this once before and got a whole mix of brokens. xx


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Awww, they're so sweet, congrats!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

hehe thankies! they're such sweeties xx


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

The broken black girly is lovely!! So cute....no wonder you couldn't resist!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

x


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

i love broken agoutis...my jitterbug is newly pregnant


----------

